# Cost of kitchen extension



## Lemons (6 Feb 2011)

Hi

I'm wondering what the ball park cost of building an extension is. It is a terraced house in south Dublin (1930s house). The house currently has a galley kitchen extension and also an ancient lean to. 

The plan is to knock down the wall between current dining room and extend out the back by about 2 metres - and knock down the lean to and galley kitchen - so there's one large kitchen / family room (with a pitched roof on extension and glass doors all way across the back). In place of the galley kicthen - we would extend narrowly on that side so there's room for a utility room/shower room. The width of the house is about 20 ft.

I'm wondering what ball park cost is for full job - including new kitchen etc and architect costs.

I also want to convert the attic - but don't know should we do that separately in a year's time or is it better to get it all done at once.

If you have ball park for converting attic and adding stairs up to - please also include. 

Want to get idea of how much we'd have to get added on to the mortgage and see what repayments would be - and if we can afford it along with mortgage rates increase....

Thanks a million!


----------



## onq (7 Feb 2011)

Cart befoer the horse.

First decide on the level of design quality and competence you want.

Here are two excellent firms for you to consider.

ODOS Architects

Donaghy Dimond Architects


I'm a little concerned that you intend to add the costs of fees to a mortage.
Fees tend to run around 10% or so - if you don't have that kind of money saved, can you afford this undertaking?
The real reason I ask is that there are a lot of "ifs" and "buts" in extending an old house and sometimes things happen on site you need to cover.
If you haven't looked an any of Dermot Bannon's excellent programme Room to Improve, head along to the RTE Player and see whatever is archived there.

Dermot Bannon's is another office you could consider talking to.


Finally, when you have nailed the difficulties with internal and external services, building regulation compliance for the new work and achieved a design you like, having investigated the structural/underpinning/propping work that needs to be done, get a set of prices and go out to tender.
In today's market, I would seek five prices, not three and do NOT go for the cheapest - especially if they are wayyy below the average - too many cowboys about.


Don't be like the caller I spoke to only this morning when dealing with adjoining properties.
They're heading for stormy water with a neighbour and have only had drawings from a draughtsperson.
Now technical assurances are being sought and they are looking from  their engineer to their draughtsperson realising their position.

They have no architect and did not engage with their neighbour pro-actively prior to commencement.
Both their engineer and draughtsperson come from their builder - while he is reputable, they have no independent advisor.
If the builder goes under - reputation being no defence against a  recession, as we have seen - his professionals may disappear too.

FWIW

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied   upon                                                                                 as  a          defence    or         support  -     in       and     of               itself   -                 should                 legal                  action            be                 taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                                                    Real      Life      with        rights    to         inspect        and             issue                 reports       on         the                             matters       at                hand.


----------



## Lemons (8 Feb 2011)

Hi ONQ

Thanks a million for the advice. I just saw your comments on another thread too so it all helps. When you say the fees are about 10% - does that mean architect/structural engineer costs? 

I'll get an architect to have a look before I get carried away with anything!


----------

